#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Is breakfast the most important meal of the day?

## Ritika

While I was going through internet for good diet plans to loose weight and I came up with so called famous dieting plan 'Intermittent fasting'.Intermittent fasting where a person should fast for 16 hours and feast for 8 hours with good nutrition and low calories. In which we should fast from 8:30pm to 12:30pm and eat between 12:30-8:30pm under 1000 calories. I am confused whether avoiding breakfast is really a good idea. What do you think about this? is it healthy to follow intermittent fasting by avoiding the important meal of the day?

----------


## Medusa

Hey Ritika There are many types of Intermittent fasting. In you asked type is half intermittent in this fasting type you want to skip breakfast. It isn't suitable for students because the morning meal is important to who are studying otherwise they'll tired.

Coming to the working and house people you can follow this fasting. Because breakfast is a time schedule for eating In our meal plan we daily addict to eat 7-9 as breakfast so on that time if we miss the meal the acid will form. But if you continue to skip breakfast for more than 3,4 days it automatically stop to form acid on that time.
So it isn't a big deal if you are not a study people who want to memories a lot.

Is it enough or any doubts you can ask i will try to find out for you. :Thumbs:

----------


## Ritika

> Hey Ritika There are many types of Intermittent fasting. In you asked type is half intermittent in this fasting type you want to skip breakfast. It isn't suitable for students because the morning meal is important to who are studying otherwise they'll tired.
> 
> Coming to the working and house people you can follow this fasting. Because breakfast is a time schedule for eating In our meal plan we daily addict to eat 7-9 as breakfast so on that time if we miss the meal the acid will form. But if you continue to skip breakfast for more than 3,4 days it automatically stop to form acid on that time.
> So it isn't a big deal if you are not a study people who want to memories a lot.
> 
> Is it enough or any doubts you can ask i will try to find out for you.


Sometimes, i will not have time to eat between 7-9 during lectures time and that would make me tired instantly.

----------


## Moana

Hi Ritika!
DON'T EVER SKIP BREAKFAST!! It is the most important meal of the day. Eat healthy food as much as you want in the morning and drink some warm water after every meal this might help you from getting fat.
If you skip bf your stomach would crave for more food at the end of the day and your brain will start performing less.( You know this, right?)

----------


## Moana

Tips to stay in shape- Drink a cup of warm water 1 hour after every meal. However this want make you slim! 😊

----------


## Assassin

> While I was going through internet for good diet plans to loose weight and I came up with so called famous dieting plan 'Intermittent fasting'.Intermittent fasting where a person should fast for 16 hours and feast for 8 hours with good nutrition and low calories. In which we should fast from 8:30pm to 12:30pm and eat between 12:30-8:30pm under 1000 calories. I am confused whether avoiding breakfast is really a good idea. What do you think about this? is it healthy to follow intermittent fasting by avoiding the important meal of the day?


Breakfast gives you the strength to keep your brain active for the whole day! Skip a breakfast will lead to ulcer. So take breakfasts properly!!! I eat 6 times and I never say no to food but I keep my weight balanced by choosing proper foods.  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> While I was going through internet for good diet plans to loose weight and I came up with so called famous dieting plan 'Intermittent fasting'.Intermittent fasting where a person should fast for 16 hours and feast for 8 hours with good nutrition and low calories. In which we should fast from 8:30pm to 12:30pm and eat between 12:30-8:30pm under 1000 calories. I am confused whether avoiding breakfast is really a good idea. What do you think about this? is it healthy to follow intermittent fasting by avoiding the important meal of the day?



In my opinion it's not a good idea to avoid your breakfast. Because our brain get 90% of energy from our breakfast meal,if you skip the breakfast you will get tired easily.
I suggest you to focus on exercise and simple diet for you weight loss.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey Shivani, Do you have any tips to become fat by having a great breakfast? Can you share with me like this.

----------


## Shan

> Hey Shivani, Do you have any tips to become fat by having a great breakfast? Can you share with me like this.


Dhiya, If you find out a way to become fat .Don't forget to inform me.I have no habit of skipping meals but still I am so thin.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Shivani, Do you have any tips to become fat by having a great breakfast? Can you share with me like this.


If you guys want to become fat in a healthy way, eat more egg,milk , vegetable and fruit smoothies and shakes, also eat healthy foods frequently like divide your meals into 6 portions eat 6 times in a day instead of 3 times.

----------

